# Lighting through acrylic cover?



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

the lids on my acrylic tank warped after a while. i just left them off. as far with them affecting your light, just keep them clean...


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> the lids on my acrylic tank warped after a while. i just left them off. as far with them affecting your light, just keep them clean...


So you don't think think it will warp the tank's actual top and affect the shape of the tank?


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

if its for structural support it wont warp, but if its just a thin piece of acrylic that is used as a cover then it will most likely warp. 

i know for T5 fixtures that use acrylic shields you can expect a 10-20% drop in light penetration depending on how clean it is.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^x2


----------



## billm90 (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just wondering this same thing on my 100g acrylic.

I took off the covers. the top gets a bit cloudy from water, so I just upped my light power a little more. Ihave alage going strong so there must be enough.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

acrylic is optically clearer than glass so i dont think its anything to worry about. heat would be the main issue. as mentioned it can warp rather easily. i wouldn't think you should have to worry about the actual tank warping...just covers. i personally would use glass as a tank or fixture cover.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

You shouldn't have issues with light output. It can warp from heat but it mostly warps from water. It's pretty much just water and resin so it droops with humid moisture. If it's supported well in a hood, you won't have issues but it's not as easy to clean, not hard though.


----------

